
Is 72K a good salary for software developer in Berlin? - charhunter
I was offered a contract yesterday as a senior backend developer in Berlin for 72k&#x2F;year. I graduated two years ago with a masters in CS and have two years of experience. I would like to know if this is a good salary or not. I honestly feel that I could have asked for more and they probably might have accepted. I had the feeling that I should have asked for 84k. What do you think?
======
moonbug22
If you can blag a 72k salary and still not be able to Google 'German median
salary' then I'd say you should shut up and shake their hand.

~~~
GFischer
Googled salaries and advice from the people on the ground are very different.

Happens with Glassdoor salaries - they don't necessarily accurately reflect
compensation (they're a good baseline I guess).

~~~
charhunter
exactly, i noticed that companies manipulate the salaries on Glassdoor. Also
there is a HUGE difference between what's on the internet and reality when it
comes to salaries. If you read the internet about the topic, the majority
would tell you that 50k would be high-end for Berlin!

